# Is this a 1992 or 1993 Serotta T-Max



## snowdancer55 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am selling my 1992 or 1993 Serotta T-Max currently on Ebay and didn't know if someone could tell me the exact year made. I am the original owner of the bike and would like it to go to someone who appreciates Serotta bikes and will enjoy it. I listed it as 1993 but really not sure. Thanks for input.

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/bike1wa.jpg/'><img src='https://img801.imageshack.us/img801/4367/bike1wa.jpg' border='0'/></a>

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/bike2t.jpg/'><img src='https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8183/bike2t.jpg' border='0'/></a>

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/99/bike4a.jpg/'><img src='https://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1855/bike4a.jpg' border='0'/></a>

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/bike8oz.jpg/'><img src='https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5788/bike8oz.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The Serotta catalogs from '92 and '93 don't offer any answers as they don't list the paint options for the TMax for those respective years. I don't think being one year or the other would make a difference in the value of a near 20 year old bike.


----------



## snowdancer55 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thank you.*

Thank you Dave. I'm pretty sure I purchased it the summer of '93 so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

I sold mine on MTBR.com last year for $400, similar condition, all black w yellow decals.


----------



## snowdancer55 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Bike Sale*

The bike didn't sell at $399. I'm pretty bummed as I've owned it for so long and don't want to give it away. I realize it's not new tech but you can even get a piece of crap bike now days for $399. I have to sell it by Tuesday so I'll check into MTBR.com. Reply anyone if you are interested and we can work something out.


----------



## dbm (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you ever sell your Serrotta mountain bike? I'm looking for a fork for my Tmax.


----------



## snowdancer55 (Dec 12, 2011)

dbm said:


> Did you ever sell your Serrotta mountain bike? I'm looking for a fork for my Tmax.


Yes sold it right after and regret it now. Only got $400 and now I need a commuter bike. Bummer. Good luck finding what you need.


----------

